# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihm per ca libra te Gjuhve Programuse

## BesmiiRi

pershendetje a mund te me gjeni disa libra ne gjuhen shqipe te Gjuhve programuse sic jan c c++ java etj. me duhen urgjent

----------


## BesmiiRi

si duket nuk paskaa asgje a :S

----------


## altin_lezhjani

Besmir per ne gjuhen shqipe shko tek ndonje bilblioteke ndersa po deshe ne anglisht hidhi nje sy kesaj faqeje te internetit  www.flazx.us
ka libra per pothuajse te gjithe gjuhet e programimit por jane qe te gjitha ne anglisht.Studim te mbare.
nqs do qe ti futesh programimit harroji librat ne shqip edhe futju atyre ne anglisht.

----------

